

Are Gmail Accounts Really Hacked? - khatarnaak

I found my Gmail account hacked, Same thing happened with many of my friends.<p>Do anybody know what happened to Gmail Accounts?<p>http://www.google.com/support/forum/p/gmail/thread?tid=13ff10af7f0d25f6&#38;hl=en
======
khatarnaak
Found another reference on web regarding this.

<http://emperor.tidbits.com/webx/.3cf90306/37>

------
nolite
mine was broken into (100% certainty on this) in 2005

my friend had some guy in india log into his and start sending him emails

